

900Mhz radio for iPad w/OSS ground station for DIYDrones (funding drive) - andymoe
http://www.fightingwalrus.com

======
andymoe
I have know these guys for a few years. I met them as part of a UAV challenge
DARPA was putting on. They already have a working prototype and are in the
official Apple accessory program! The radio is going for $99 bucks as part of
the fundraising campaign on Indiegogo.

We will be hacking on the ground station at the NSMeetup hack-o-thon March
30th at Sincerely in SF. <http://www.nsmeetup.com/events/103975442/>

